
Finding Gene Cernan's Missing Moon Camera - uptown
https://www.spacecamera.co/articles/2020/3/3/gene-cernans-missing-lunar-surface-camera
======
heyflyguy
Unrelated story, but in the nineties I worked as a line service tech at the
local FBO. Gene Cernan regularly flew his C-421 from Houston to his weekend
retreat in the hill country. I got to know him fairly well and eventually got
to where I was taking care of his 1980s yellow suburban. I got to be "his guy"
and was allowed to drive his truck, fill it with gas and wash it for him. As a
17 year old kid, this was the highest honor imaginable. I went off to college
the next year, but I won't soon forget how well he treated me and his
willingness to share all kinds of pilot and astronaut stories with me that
were basically in his "private collection" of stories. He died not long ago,
and I wish I could have attended his funeral. What a man.

~~~
WalterBright
Please write those stories down.

------
supernova87a
On another camera-related story, years ago I remember an article about some
kind of very special pink-tinted (?) camera lenses that NASA (or Hasselblad?)
accidentally shipped to some regular customer instead of its intended
destination.

I think the guy kept them, refused to be paid off to ship them back or
something, but that's about all I remember.

------
rkagerer
Omega better buy this guy a very fancy drink. Thanks to him, their their
camera just skyrocketed in value and illustriousness. I think the last used-
on-the-moon camera auctioned for $1mil.

~~~
djmips
"“a real moon camera” which was on loan to the Omega Museum from NASA. "

~~~
rkagerer
Thanks for pointing that out, guess NASA and Omega should split the bill.

------
WalterBright
A totally cool looking camera.

